# Newbie here!



## PervertedMonk

Hi all!

Stumbled on this forum while I was reading up on alternative ecig products. So I used to smoke about half a pack of Marlboro Beyond Red/Dunhill Menthol and have now switched completed to vaping (been about 3 weeks now).

So I'm currently on the Twisp Clearo - it's alright but keen for something stronger/more vapour. Been browsing around and I need some assistance. Keen on one of these if you guys can help me out with info like how often do these atomisers last (I just had to replace my twisp one now after 3 weeks):

1. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-wismec-reuleaux-rx75-full-kit R1155
2. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/kanger-tobox-mini-full-kit R1200
3. http://www.vapeking.co.za/kanger-dripbox-starter-kit.html R700 

Any advice will help out a lot. Also which atomisers will be compatible with these models?


----------



## bakersman

I would say top box or the rolo, since you are new, preferably the rolo


----------



## daniel craig

You have a twisp clearo so I'm assuming you're mouth to lung vaper and not a direct to lung vaper. The Kangertech Top box comes with a subtank mini which will appeal to your style of vaping more than the Wismec Armor tank. I prefer the aesthetics and feautures of the RX75 mod such as upgradeable firmware, TCR etc.. 
Another thing I forgot to mention was that the subtank mini can take many different types of coils and comes with an RBA section which can be rebuilt so that you will no longer need to build coils. The armor tank (RX75 tank) cannot be rebuilt and will be more for direct lung hits.
If you don't mind taking direct lung hits you should get the RX75, I love the design and the looks of it. The feautures on the RX75 mod is better than the topbox but the subtank is better than the armor tank.

The drip box is a squonking device (you fill up 7ml of liquid into the bottle, and squeeze the bottle after every few puffs to saturate the wicks again) this also is more for direct lung hits and I will not recommend it to a beginner. You'll be much happier with either the RX75 or the topbox.


----------



## PervertedMonk

Thanks, but what is the Rolo? 

Also, where do I get atomiser heads for the Kranger models?


----------



## PervertedMonk

daniel craig said:


> You have a twisp clearo so I'm assuming you're mouth to lung vaper and not a direct to lung vaper. The Kangertech Top box comes with a subtank mini which will appeal to your style of vaping more than the Wismec Armor tank. I prefer the aesthetics and feautures of the RX75 mod such as upgradeable firmware, TCR etc..
> Another thing I forgot to mention was that the subtank mini can take many different types of coils and comes with an RBA section which can be rebuilt so that you will no longer need to build coils. The armor tank (RX75 tank) cannot be rebuilt and will be more for direct lung hits.
> If you don't mind taking direct lung hits you should get the RX75, I love the design and the looks of it. The feautures on the RX75 mod is better than the topbox but the subtank is better than the armor tank.


Thanks for the reply. What's the difference between mouth to lung vapour and direct to lung vapour?
Also what's the RBA section?


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Thanks for the reply. What's the difference between mouth to lung vapour and direct to lung vapour?
> Also what's the RBA section?


Mouth to lung and direct lung style vaping is the way you take a puff.

Mouth to lung will be something like how you pull on a cigarette (pull and then take in) and direct lung hits will be like how you pull on a hookah/straw (directly to lung)

RBA section is a Rebuildable section which you can rebuild and eliminates the need to buy coils anymore. You'll just need to learn how to build coils and wick. You can learn from watching youtube videos or get help from the friendly guys on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Thanks, but what is the Rolo?
> 
> Also, where do I get atomiser heads for the Kranger models?


Rolo is short for Reuleaux. In this case he meant the Reuleaux RX75. The coils/atomizer heads for both these tanks can be found at sir vape (look under accessories)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PervertedMonk

daniel craig said:


> Mouth to lung and direct lung style vaping is the way you take a puff.
> 
> Mouth to lung will be something like how you pull on a cigarette (pull and then take in) and direct lung hits will be like how you pull on a hookah/straw (directly to lung)
> 
> RBA section is a Rebuildable section which you can rebuild and eliminates the need to buy coils anymore. You'll just need to learn how to build coils and wick. You can learn from watching youtube videos or get help from the friendly guys on this forum.



Thanks again for the feedback. I also saw this one, and saw a review on Mikes's Vapes on it and it looks decent :

http://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-plato-starter-kit-black.html

So it's between these 3 then. Choices I tell you!


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Thanks again for the feedback. I also saw this one, and saw a review on Mikes's Vapes on it and it looks decent :
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-plato-starter-kit-black.html
> 
> So it's between these 3 then. Choices I tell you!


I'm still not a fan of the plato. I would say either the top box or the RX75. With the top box you get a sub tank mini which has the advantage of being Rebuildable and can take coils. With the RX75 you getting the good looks and a mod which in my opinion is better but the tank I'm not sure as I have not used one. The armor tank cannot be rebuilt, can only take coils.


----------



## SAVaper

You are already looking for more.....
I was the same when I had my Twisp Aero for 2 weeks.
I got the Kangerteck Topbox mini. Awesome!
You can buy coils or build your own (this is when you want even more )
Lots of youtube videos around on this and it is the start of a new hobby.

Enjoy the yourney.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Where are the pico recommendations lads?  anyway, my 2 cents worth being a newbie myself would be the pico and melo III tank its small, easy to carry and the battery lasts forever granted i disliked it at first ( i think in my mind i was averse to box mods) but the more i use it the more im growing to looove it there you go, another choice  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Spongebob said:


> Where are the pico recommendations lads?  anyway, my 2 cents worth being a newbie myself would be the pico and melo III tank its small, easy to carry and the battery lasts forever granted i disliked it at first ( i think in my mind i was averse to box mods) but the more i use it the more im growing to looove it there you go, another choice
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


That's also a great suggestion. The melo III makes this setup better than the RX75 I have the pico and I love it. The size is nice and it performs like a champ


----------



## deepest

Another vote for the Pico here.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Thanks for the feedback, looking into the Pico as well. What's the difference between the various rated coils of varying resistances though? I see the Pico here, with the melo 3 tank, but the specs for the Melo tank are:

One 0.3 ohm Kanthal Coil
One 0.5 ohm Kanthal Coil


----------



## PervertedMonk

daniel craig said:


> That's also a great suggestion. The melo III makes this setup better than the RX75 I have the pico and I love it. The size is nice and it performs like a champ


The one you're referring to is this one yea?

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-brushed-metal-full-black


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> The one you're referring to is this one yea?
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-brushed-metal-full-black


While that does does look better, I would suggest you get the 2ml version 
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/istick-pico-75w-tc

I say this because the melo III tank really shines with the 0.9 Ccell coils (ceramic coils). The 4ml melo III has an airlock problem with the Ccell coils. I have the 4ml melo and yes it does give dry hits with the Ccell due to this airlock but when it does work the flavor is fantastic. So I would say take the pico with the 2ml melo III and get yourself some Ccell coils. I think the good Ccell coils are only available at sir vape, so rather be safe and get them from there. I think he has the pico also so you can get everything from him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Thanks for the feedback, looking into the Pico as well. What's the difference between the various rated coils of varying resistances though? I see the Pico here, with the melo 3 tank, but the specs for the Melo tank are:
> 
> One 0.3 ohm Kanthal Coil
> One 0.5 ohm Kanthal Coil


The 0.3ohm (resistance if the coil is 0.3ohm) this coil is more suited to direct lung hits..... think of it like the Twisp aero 1 ohm coil and the 0.5 ohm coil.... with the 1 ohm coil you get a somewhat tight and restricted draw were as with the 0.5 ohm coil you get a more airy free flow draw...

In this case the 0.3 coil will give off more vapor and more flavor but the draw will be better suited for those who like direct lung hits. With this coil the flavor is more intense and the nicotine strength of the flavor will be stronger so use 6mg and see how that goes (if it's too strong, use a 3mg)

The 0.5 ohm coil will be a bit more like your twisp aero 0.5 coil but just much better. The vapor production is less and the flavor might be slightly less intense but the draw may suit your style of vaping. It isn't the same like the twisp because here you can control the wattage etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vwiked

Hi bud, congrats on kicking the stinkies. Not to add more confusion but to provide alternate options, you can also look at the eLeaf iJust2. I am currently using this device and enjoying it. Its a fraction of the price of the others but just as good in my opinion. Let us know what you go with and welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

@PervertedMonk Out of your 3 choices, including the fact that you are a newbie, I would certainly suggest the Topbox. Its aeasy to live with device, easy to clean and refill, easy to swop out coils and build your own, 1 battery means it lighter than the Rolo.

I started off on a subox, was a real winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Thanks so much for the welcome and the information all. I've had a look at some of the reviews on the Pico with the melo 2ml tank as well as the Kanger topbox mini, and I'm going for the Pico (Mikes Vape Reviews on YouTube).
Gave Hugo a call from Sir Vape this morning and he was quite helpful so might be getting everything from there since they stock the ceramic coils. Vapeclub however is cheaper with the kit and delivery though, just need to check if they stock the ceramic coils. So this is what I'll be ordering (so far):

1. Eleaf Pico with Melo 3 tank 2ml black kit
2. Samsung 2500 mAh battery 
3. Ceramic 0.9ohm coils to try
4. 0.3ohm eleaf melo 2 coil pack
5. Vape Mountain juice

Any other juices you guys recommend? I used to smoke half a pack of Dunhill menthols/Marlboro beyond red per day. Recommendations from the vapeclub or sirvape shops preferably so that I can a single order going. 

Thanks!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

I would CERTAINLY suggest:

1. Vapour Mountain - XXX
2. Fogg's Famous Sauce - Milky Way
3. Weiner Vape - Fetch
4. Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vwiked

The XXX juice by Vapour Mountain is a must try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

So much love for the XXX! Will definitely try this. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would buy 0.9Ω Vaporesso cCell coils only... best flavour on the planet in the Melo III mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Rob Fisher said:


> I would buy 0.9Ω Vaporesso cCell coils only... best flavour on the planet in the Melo III mini.


Thanks, I've read and heard this well, this is pointing to me ordering everything from Sir Vape then. I'll buy a few more of these than I originally intended. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

PervertedMonk said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome and the information all. I've had a look at some of the reviews on the Pico with the melo 2ml tank as well as the Kanger topbox mini, and I'm going for the Pico (Mikes Vape Reviews on YouTube).
> Gave Hugo a call from Sir Vape this morning and he was quite helpful so might be getting everything from there since they stock the ceramic coils. Vapeclub however is cheaper with the kit and delivery though, just need to check if they stock the ceramic coils. So this is what I'll be ordering (so far):
> 
> 1. Eleaf Pico with Melo 3 tank 2ml black kit
> 2. Samsung 2500 mAh battery
> 3. Ceramic 0.9ohm coils to try
> 4. 0.3ohm eleaf melo 2 coil pack
> 5. Vape Mountain juice
> 
> Any other juices you guys recommend? I used to smoke half a pack of Dunhill menthols/Marlboro beyond red per day. Recommendations from the vapeclub or sirvape shops preferably so that I can a single order going.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Great stuff!

Check out this thread for the best juices in town, as voted for by our members: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PervertedMonk

Andre said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> Check out this thread for the best juices in town, as voted for by our members: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/


Thanks man. This review is exactly what I was looking for!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Hi again. Which other retailer besides sirvape stocks the Vaporesso Ceramic Ccell 0.9 ohm coils? Can't seem to find any other local retailers?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Edit: Never mind, Monday blues. A simple Google search sorted this out


----------



## PervertedMonk

Another question:

How does the 6mg max Nicotine content of most of the juices available online compare to the 18 mg stated on the Twisp juice bottles?


----------



## SAVaper

PervertedMonk said:


> Another question:
> 
> How does the 6mg max Nicotine content of most of the juices available online compare to the 18 mg stated on the Twisp juice bottles?



I used the 18mg twisp juice and then switched to 6mg in the toptank. In the beginning it was a bit of a mission to find the juice I prefer but I found some I liked and 6mg is just fine for me.


----------



## PervertedMonk

Thanks for the advice all, made the purchase from Sir Vape this evening, can't wait! The Bushido Pico Limited Edition has a 2ml Melo Tank, looks sexier than the standard grey/white options of the 2ml Pico starter kits. Awaiting the delivery now. 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

PervertedMonk said:


> View attachment 58339
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice all, made the purchase from Sir Vape this evening, can't wait! The Bushido Pico Limited Edition has a 2ml Melo Tank, looks sexier than the standard grey/white options of the 2ml Pico starter kits. Awaiting the delivery now.
> 
> Cheers!


Go big or go home! All the best, keep us updated. Hope that 6 mg is not too low for you, but you can always top up with higher nic of the same juice or just some nic.


----------



## deepest

PervertedMonk said:


> View attachment 58339
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice all, made the purchase from Sir Vape this evening, can't wait! The Bushido Pico Limited Edition has a 2ml Melo Tank, looks sexier than the standard grey/white options of the 2ml Pico starter kits. Awaiting the delivery now.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice !

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Andre said:


> Go big or go home! All the best, keep us updated. Hope that 6 mg is not too low for you, but you can always top up with higher nic of the same juice or just some nic.


Cheers! The 6mg is the highest option available though for most of the SA juices I've seen?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

PervertedMonk said:


> Cheers! The 6mg is the highest option available though for most of the SA juices I've seen?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Vapour Mountain juices available at any strength, if not from other retailers then from VM direct - www.vapourmountain.co.za.


----------



## PervertedMonk

Andre said:


> Vapour Mountain juices available at any strength, if not from other retailers then from VM direct - www.vapourmountain.co.za.



Oh wow, did not know that. Thought it had something to do with the efficiency of these mods in comparison to the twisp. Hope the 6mg is adequate then


----------



## Andre

PervertedMonk said:


> Oh wow, did not know that. Thought it had something to do with the efficiency of these mods in comparison to the twisp. Hope the 6mg is adequate then


For sure much more efficient, but still a big jump. Maybe as @SAVaper you will take to it like a duck to water. If not, not the end of the world.


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Hi again. Which other retailer besides sirvape stocks the Vaporesso Ceramic Ccell 0.9 ohm coils? Can't seem to find any other local retailers?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: Never mind, Monday blues. A simple Google search sorted this out


Make sure to check if the vendor has new stock and not the old stock as the old stock has many dud coils...


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Another question:
> 
> How does the 6mg max Nicotine content of most of the juices available online compare to the 18 mg stated on the Twisp juice bottles?


The throat hit is less.... don't use 18mg on these setups because it's extremely strong and will hurt the throat. Try a 6mg first and if that's too strong move to a 3mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> View attachment 58339
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice all, made the purchase from Sir Vape this evening, can't wait! The Bushido Pico Limited Edition has a 2ml Melo Tank, looks sexier than the standard grey/white options of the 2ml Pico starter kits. Awaiting the delivery now.
> 
> Cheers!


Excellent choices and juice. You'll have plenty of fun with this setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

daniel craig said:


> Make sure to check if the vendor has new stock and not the old stock as the old stock has many dud coils...


Getting it from Sir Vape so assuming it's new stock. Will call them tomorrow.


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Getting it from Sir Vape so assuming it's new stock. Will call them tomorrow.


Yeah they stock is good. I got mine from them as well as @Rob Fisher


----------



## PervertedMonk

daniel craig said:


> Yeah they stock is good. I got mine from them as well as @Rob Fisher



Was @Rob Fisher 's advice which led me to get these coils in the first place

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Now to start the read up on DIY juicing..


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Was @Rob Fisher 's advice which led me to get these coils in the first place


Best advice. The vape on a CCell when it works is unbelievable. I have the 4ml melo and the first tank was really good and then the airlock problem came about


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Now to start the read up on DIY juicing..


Check out the DIY thread. I think it's called beginners guide to DIY. You will learn a lot from there. If you need any help you can PM me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

daniel craig said:


> Check out the DIY thread. I think it's called beginners guide to DIY. You will learn a lot from there. If you need any help you can PM me.


Thanks. Was wondering, do local mixers make their own flavour concentrates or do they too also buy and mix up what's available out there?

Getting a list of hardware to get so that I can start planning on what recipes to try out. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Thanks. Was wondering, do local mixers make their own flavour concentrates or do they too also buy and mix up what's available out there?
> 
> Getting a list of hardware to get so that I can start planning on what recipes to try out.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


99.9% of them use the same concentrates which are available to purchase. Some of the concentrate brands are: TFA/TPA (The flavor apprentice), FW (Flavour west), FA (Flavor art), LA (Lorann), FLV (Flavorah), INW (Inawera), CAP (Capella)

These are the brands that the mixers use and it's available.


----------



## PervertedMonk

@Rob Fisher : Hey Rob, what settings do you use the stock coils on, and what settings to use the ceramic coil on? This is the iLeaf Pico.


----------



## Rob Fisher

PervertedMonk said:


> @Rob Fisher : Hey Rob, what settings do you use the stock coils on, and what settings to use the ceramic coil on? This is the iLeaf Pico.



I have never used the stock coils... on the 0.9 Ohm cCells I fire them on 30 watts in power mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Rob Fisher said:


> I have never used the stock coils... on the 0.9 Ohm cCells I fire them on 30 watts in power mode.


Thanks. The contents say the coil is an EC 0.3 Ohm. What does the EC Mean? The default setting is TC Ni, not sure if I need to use this, doesn't Ni give off toxic stuff at high temps?


----------



## daniel craig

PervertedMonk said:


> Thanks. The contents say the coil is an EC 0.3 Ohm. What does the EC Mean? The default setting is TC Ni, not sure if I need to use this, doesn't Ni give off toxic stuff at high temps?


EC is just what they call them. It could mean Eleaf coil or Electronic Cigarette (not sure). The 0.3 coil is not a TC coil. The Ni coil has to be used in Ni TC mode. Don't use Ni coils out of TC mode.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PervertedMonk

Hi all. Thanks to Sir Vape, I have received all the items! I'll post pics when I get home. I'm using the 0.3 ohm EC coil for now but I'm curious to plug the Ccell coil today. I'm a bit paranoid about the battery safety. Any tips on this? Subconsciously when I Vape I think that it might explode at any second. I know, I'm probably being over paranoid here. How often do you guys charge your mod? Is it kept charging and then you go and Vape and then resume charging? This is for a typical working day for example.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp

PervertedMonk said:


> Hi all. Thanks to Sir Vape, I have received all the items! I'll post pics when I get home. I'm using the 0.3 ohm EC coil for now but I'm curious to plug the Ccell coil today. I'm a bit paranoid about the battery safety. Any tips on this? Subconsciously when I Vape I think that it might explode at any second. I know, I'm probably being over paranoid here. How often do you guys charge your mod? Is it kept charging and then you go and Vape and then resume charging? This is for a typical working day for example.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



Don't worry, any level headed person will respect a lithium battery. To stay safe keep within the resistance levels the top and low ends stated by your mod's manual, look after your battery keep it in a box when not in use - check for tears in the wrapper, in regards to wattage I like to divide the wattage by the highest and lowest voltage levels of my battery and if both those values are within the safe level of amp (20% head room) draw I use it. Higher amp draws with chain vaping will create heat, so keep that in mind. Nothing wrong with respecting your device, and a little paranoia goes a long way to staying safe, just don't let it stress you out - you are meant to enjoy the vape 

*edit - regards to charging, I let my batteries get to 3.6 volts before I charge them. IMO a good habit is to keep a spare that's charged and switch them at about this level, and charge. I respect that some people have had no issues with USB charging, and I don't know enough to dispute that, it's just my practice/habit to externally charge batteries and stop using them at a specific voltage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

PervertedMonk said:


> Hi all. Thanks to Sir Vape, I have received all the items! I'll post pics when I get home. I'm using the 0.3 ohm EC coil for now but I'm curious to plug the Ccell coil today. I'm a bit paranoid about the battery safety. Any tips on this? Subconsciously when I Vape I think that it might explode at any second. I know, I'm probably being over paranoid here. How often do you guys charge your mod? Is it kept charging and then you go and Vape and then resume charging? This is for a typical working day for example.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Like @Feliks Karp, I prefer using an external charger and have a spare battery at hand. Nothing wrong with using the USB port for charging, however, and I can see no reason why you could not have intermittent charging. Just be careful with the USB port - they do tend to be fragile. There is no reason to not use a battery until you Pico tells you it is "flat" - it won't let you use the battery beyond the point of no return. 
As to the power you can vape on - that depends on the battery you are using, but if you are within safe limits, have no fear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

